# Breeder



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

After purchasing a 6 month old male from Ritzys Maltese in Tenn and talking sending pictures and really trusting this breeder. Upon delivery of our Maltese who was 6 months at the time we found out that none of the pictures she had sent were recent even after her telling us that the were days old not only that we found him advertised on other sites at a lesser price that she refused to even acknowledge even after I sent her the ads. If I had been more knowledgeable about breeders I would have figured out that she treated her babies like humans and had actually passed on many bad habits to this baby not to mention the pup with a broken leg from jumping off her couch or the one that fell off and wet all over her self while she was on the phone. She was reluctant about having a vet check and giving rabies for the interstate transfer, wanted him personally delivered so that he didn't have to have the checkup. He is a lovely pup but hates being with other dogs and being alone at any time, needless to say we have given him to my mom who is retired and thank goodness it was a lovely match and he is so happy. The breeder knew that he was a timid baby that just wanted the love and care of one person but sold to us knowing it was a totally different situation. We were purchasing as buddy for our little Baylor a 4 month old Maltese. After getting him and having questions about him and seeing that the pictures we got were different and he was advertised cheaper on another site she dropped us as quick as possible and we have not heard from her, after all she got her money and she was done. She told me stories about the cut throat business of show breeders and I know now she was speaking of herself. Even thou we are out 1600.00 and did everything to make baby Baron feel at home, I 'm so thankful that mom has taken him and he is happy his tail is up and his timid manner is changing he just loves being the only dog and having her home all day. I have learned a great lesson in trust and in finding a reputable breeder, when I can again afford to invest in a friend for Baylor I will be very careful. I was taken for a ride so she could get rid of a 6 month old baby she cared nothing about. Please be careful!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

For $1,600 you can get a very nice male Malt from a top breeder. Check out the threads in the "Breeders" subforum.

It sounds like some time has passed since all that you describe happened. It really does no good to re-hash it now. I would just move on to looking for a new companion for Baylor.

I'm so sorry that things didn't work out for you but am glad to hear that he is with your mother who does sound like a great match for him.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry this happened, thank you for your post.


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 22 2008, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675257


> For $1,600 you can get a very nice male Malt from a top breeder. Check out the threads in the "Breeders" subforum.
> 
> It sounds like some time has passed since all that you describe happened. It really does no good to re-hash it now. I would just move on to looking for a new companion for Baylor.
> 
> I'm so sorry that things didn't work out for you but am glad to hear that he is with your mother who does sound like a great match for him.[/B]


Yes it has been a month since mom took Baron and he is doing well, it has just been a frustrating process with no feed back from the breeder, thanks for your comments I will check. I'm learning all the time.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to go through this. I spoke with this breeder when looking for a maltese but I decided against it. She also told me about the expense of showing. it is sad when the breeder is only there through purchase but take this as a lesson and learn from it.


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Nov 22 2008, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675403


> I am so sorry you had to go through this. I spoke with this breeder when looking for a maltese but I decided against it. She also told me about the expense of showing. it is sad when the breeder is only there through purchase but take this as a lesson and learn from it.[/B]


Thank you, guess thats what happens when you are too trusting. I will re-coup and look again, Midis Maltese has a beautiful baby boy on her site.


----------



## maltluvr (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, he is very cute, but I believe Ritzy and Midis are closely associated.... Similar dogs in pedigrees.

Not the same person, but probably friends...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry about your experience, but am happy that your mom and the pup are doing so well together.
Thanks for sharing what happened to you. I like when people share both their positive and negative experiences ... so long as the negative ones aren't expressed with malice. I think that it's helpful to others looking for prospective breeders in the future. 
I hope you eventually find the perfect pup and playmate for Baylor! This site is full of invaluable information! I know I have learned so much!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 22 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675677


> I'm so sorry about your experience, but am happy that your mom and the pup are doing so well together.
> Thanks for sharing what happened to you. I like when people share both their positive and negative experiences ... so long as the negative ones aren't expressed with malice. I think that it's helpful to others looking for prospective breeders in the future.
> I hope you eventually find the perfect pup and playmate for Baylor! This site is full of invaluable information! I know I have learned so much![/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Nov 22 2008, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675682


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 22 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675677





> I'm so sorry about your experience, but am happy that your mom and the pup are doing so well together.
> Thanks for sharing what happened to you. I like when people share both their positive and negative experiences ... so long as the negative ones aren't expressed with malice. I think that it's helpful to others looking for prospective breeders in the future.
> I hope you eventually find the perfect pup and playmate for Baylor! This site is full of invaluable information! I know I have learned so much![/B]


 :goodpost:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you, I only hope I can save someone else grief. He is so happy! I feel bad we didn't let him go sooner, he gets so excited to see us but settles soon as we leave. He is for sure moms baby.. I wanted to have 2 for company and have them settled before my guy deploys again but we will wait until we are all home again and the time is right. Thanks


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Big Sky Country @ Nov 22 2008, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675240


> After purchasing a 6 month old male from Ritzys Maltese in Tenn and talking sending pictures and really trusting this breeder. Upon delivery of our Maltese who was 6 months at the time we found out that none of the pictures she had sent were recent even after her telling us that the were days old not only that we found him advertised on other sites at a lesser price that she refused to even acknowledge even after I sent her the ads. If I had been more knowledgeable about breeders I would have figured out that she treated her babies like humans and had actually passed on many bad habits to this baby not to mention the pup with a broken leg from jumping off her couch or the one that fell off and wet all over her self while she was on the phone. She was reluctant about having a vet check and giving rabies for the interstate transfer, wanted him personally delivered so that he didn't have to have the checkup. He is a lovely pup but hates being with other dogs and being alone at any time, needless to say we have given him to my mom who is retired and thank goodness it was a lovely match and he is so happy. The breeder knew that he was a timid baby that just wanted the love and care of one person but sold to us knowing it was a totally different situation. We were purchasing as buddy for our little Baylor a 4 month old Maltese. After getting him and having questions about him and seeing that the pictures we got were different and he was advertised cheaper on another site she dropped us as quick as possible and we have not heard from her, after all she got her money and she was done. She told me stories about the cut throat business of show breeders and I know now she was speaking of herself. Even thou we are out 1600.00 and did everything to make baby Baron feel at home, I 'm so thankful that mom has taken him and he is happy his tail is up and his timid manner is changing he just loves being the only dog and having her home all day. I have learned a great lesson in trust and in finding a reputable breeder, when I can again afford to invest in a friend for Baylor I will be very careful. I was taken for a ride so she could get rid of a 6 month old baby she cared nothing about. Please be careful!![/B]


Are you talking about this breeder: http://www.ritzysmaltese.com/index.html
I've talked on the phone with her before when I was looking for a new maltese puppy and we talked for about 30 minutes. She seemed very friendly and very knowledgeable about the maltese breed.


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 23 2008, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675770


> QUOTE (Big Sky Country @ Nov 22 2008, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675240





> After purchasing a 6 month old male from Ritzys Maltese in Tenn and talking sending pictures and really trusting this breeder. Upon delivery of our Maltese who was 6 months at the time we found out that none of the pictures she had sent were recent even after her telling us that the were days old not only that we found him advertised on other sites at a lesser price that she refused to even acknowledge even after I sent her the ads. If I had been more knowledgeable about breeders I would have figured out that she treated her babies like humans and had actually passed on many bad habits to this baby not to mention the pup with a broken leg from jumping off her couch or the one that fell off and wet all over her self while she was on the phone. She was reluctant about having a vet check and giving rabies for the interstate transfer, wanted him personally delivered so that he didn't have to have the checkup. He is a lovely pup but hates being with other dogs and being alone at any time, needless to say we have given him to my mom who is retired and thank goodness it was a lovely match and he is so happy. The breeder knew that he was a timid baby that just wanted the love and care of one person but sold to us knowing it was a totally different situation. We were purchasing as buddy for our little Baylor a 4 month old Maltese. After getting him and having questions about him and seeing that the pictures we got were different and he was advertised cheaper on another site she dropped us as quick as possible and we have not heard from her, after all she got her money and she was done. She told me stories about the cut throat business of show breeders and I know now she was speaking of herself. Even thou we are out 1600.00 and did everything to make baby Baron feel at home, I 'm so thankful that mom has taken him and he is happy his tail is up and his timid manner is changing he just loves being the only dog and having her home all day. I have learned a great lesson in trust and in finding a reputable breeder, when I can again afford to invest in a friend for Baylor I will be very careful. I was taken for a ride so she could get rid of a 6 month old baby she cared nothing about. Please be careful!![/B]


Are you talking about this breeder: http://www.ritzysmaltese.com/index.html
I've talked on the phone with her before when I was looking for a new maltese puppy and we talked for about 30 minutes. She seemed very friendly and very knowledgeable about the maltese breed.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, I had the same conversation, my exact words were this was her passion in life. I heard all about the state of the art facility and all her babies as a matter of fact she was crying and grieving the loss of a older female when I called. People who are looking with little knowledge of breeders just need to be careful, maybe I was the exception for some reason and no one else has had this problem.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I am really sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

QUOTE (1malt4me @ Nov 29 2008, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679296


> I am really sorry you had to go through this. [/B]


Thank you, it has been a learning process for me and so may of you have helped comments and suggestions. What truly matters is this baby is sooooo happy with mom and I will learn from my mistakes. :SM Rocks!: When the time is right I will let others know I am looking for Baylors buddy and I know you will all be there with expert advice. Thank you 

:you rock:


----------

